# Transporting a goat, crate size??



## SatyrAcres (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm picking up my second doe this weekend. She's full grown and 21" tall at the withers. Since where I'm picking her up is 4 hours away, I'd like to take my little car. The thing is if I build a crate I can only make it 19" tall. Would she just be able to lay down the whole time or is this not doable?


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

I wouldn't use a 19" crate for a 21" tall goat. I'd use a crate that is at least 24" tall (you need room for her head).

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That really is too small.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, it needs to be enough room for her to stand comfortably, lay down and to turn around.


----------



## SatyrAcres (Mar 31, 2014)

Alright, I'll bring the gas guzzler then. Thank you ladies for your help!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You will end up being much happier doing that. Good luck!


----------

